# Best super skinny poling skiff?



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

you need to get yourself a " mud minnow"


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

You have some options there.. The Gladesmen being one of them.. Also ther you have the HB Gladeskiff and their new addition the skate which I saw at the Ftl show and looked AWESOME.. Maybe even a Terrapin if you can find one.. Best of luck..


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> Looking for ideas. What is the best true technical poling skiff for fishing 5-8" of water. I have a larger flats boat, I was thinking of something along th lines of a gladesman for a second boat. Any suggestions? Requirements: float super skinny and pole effortlessly.


15.4 gheenoe highsider or gheenoe 15.4 NMZ is perfect poling skiff for 1 or 2 angler. Very lightweight, tracks straight when poling, and cheap.

I have a brand new 15.4 camo gheenoe highsider and I use it for pond hopping, pole in NMZ areas, and easily launch anywhere without a boat ramp.

Both boat are rated for 10hp motor but can get up on plane with 5hp motor.

1. Gheenoe highsider $1040.00

2. Gheenoe NMZ $1590

Good luck whatever u choose.


----------



## gmckee1 (Sep 8, 2009)

How much are you looking to spend? You have a ton of choices depending on your budget. There are a lot of great boats out there that will pole in less than 8 inches.


----------



## joey_sostheim (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks for the reply's. My budget is to spend as little as possible and still get something I will enjoy hopefully < 10k. That being said there are two routs im thinking about. I have a 40 hp merc laying around Which would let me spend a little more on a hull. However a big part of me would rather go with a small tiller type.the gheenoes are nice but not reallly my style. Dont mind paying for quality but still have a big nutt to cover on my other skiff.


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

You could get a tiller handle for that Merc and order a bare bones ECC Caimen to hang it on for a reasonable price. Or order a Native skiff and just not tell Mel what you are gonna hang on it ;D 

Otherwise that Merc 40 wont do much good on a Gladesman.


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

for less than 10K i would go with an Ankona boat many options for less than 10k.. the Caimen is also an option but i just dont think you can get one for less than 10K.. my .02


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

From Ankona look at the Copperhead if you want to use your 40hp.
From ECC look at the Caiman or the Inshore 16.
There are a few other manufactures like Lagoon that you could mount the 40 to. 
Also check out Central Florida Marine's - Mosquito Bay Skiffs. I've only seen pictures but it's a good looking simple skiff.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> Thanks for the reply's. My budget is  to spend as little as possible and still get something I will enjoy hopefully < 10k. That being said there are two routs im thinking about.  I have a 40 hp merc laying around Which would let me spend a little more on a hull. However a big part of me would rather go with a small tiller type.the gheenoes are nice but not reallly my style. Dont mind paying for quality but still have a big nutt to cover on my other skiff.



www.inshorepowerboats.com  check it out it's perfect for your 40hp merc


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop (Oct 28, 2008)

IMHO, the best technical poling skiff I have ever been on is a Glades Skiff but it was a skiff designed for a very limited use. This is based on having owned a Glades Skiff, a 16' Whipray and a Gladesmen.

I rep for Ankona by choice and after having a Copperhead for some time, I sold my Glades Skiff and never looked back. While the Glades Skiff will pole straighter in a stiff breeze, the Copperhead will turn much easier and poles well once balanced correctly. The Copperhead IMHO is much more versatile and does not take on water like my Glades Skiff did when the seas got a little bumpy. I'll have to admit that the Copperhead may not be the sexiest looking boat out there but she grows on me more every time I take her out. The Copperhead would be well within your budget, still allow for new fishing gear and you could even buy everybody a round at the next microskiff event. 

My personal boat, titled in my name, is a "Native SUV" and while IMHO is a little on the short side to be labeled as a "technical poling skiff" I'm finding it to perform quite well, especially for a 14' boat. Max rating is 25 hp for our std build. But I can own the SUV because I normally have a Copperhead demo at my disposal.


----------



## East_Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

A Inshore 16 will give you the speed with that motor and still give you the draft. It's fully infused and a fully finished liner w/a solid foam filled hull. Weight is 380lbs before adding deck,etc but we could build you an Inshore16 that will turn heads and cost less than your 10k budget. Give me a call or drop an e-mail as I have some cool ideas to contrast with your motor. 

Kevin


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

I forgot about the Inshore 16. That would be sweet with a black hull to match the 40 Merc


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

What is a Native SUV cost for hull only?


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

> What is a Native SUV cost for hull only?


"A simple utility vessel, that starts at only $2900"

http://www.ankonaboats.com/suv.html


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

> > What is a Native SUV cost for hull only?
> 
> 
> "A simple utility vessel, that starts at only $2900"
> ...


Not bad for a good looking skiff.


----------

